# Horizontal Injector



## JAMES_SJ (Sep 28, 2021)

All, new member, had a look at previous threads yet could not see the specifics I'm looking for.
Does any know where I can find a stand alone drawing for.

Burrell engine - 4 inch showman's, horizontal injector?

Have a drawing for a vertical, yet that is no use.

I can provide pictures of the build, if that will help grease the wheels.

Thank you in advance


----------

